# Interest In Blue Ramshorn Snail



## Cocobid (Feb 25, 2007)

This is just a quick question about BRS I have a true colony that is breeding by themselves. Do you all think there is any interest in people buying these? I have many many of them. They blue up the older they get until mature and then blue.


----------



## akamasha (Mar 25, 2008)

Do you have any pictures of them  ?


----------



## Cocobid (Feb 25, 2007)

This is the best I can do, the color is stunning in person,


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

I'd most likely be interested.


----------



## akamasha (Mar 25, 2008)

Cocobid said:


> This is the best I can do, the color is stunning in person,


 
WOW Beautiful !!!! I wish i had some money right now  I'm sure if you post them for sale people will buy them. Good luck to you


----------



## theemon (May 22, 2008)

How Much They Worth?


----------



## Cocobid (Feb 25, 2007)

Have no idea???? Have a million babies they start out speckled and turn blue when mature. Seriously at least 50+ babies. I guess questions like heat packs, insulation, bags. Have no idea how to ship these little guys or gals!!! Suggestions??? Advise??

"Bucket Lugger" love that!!


----------



## akamasha (Mar 25, 2008)

I've seen them go for as much as $10.00 each and as low as $1.00 each i guess it is a supply and demand typr of thing.


----------



## akamasha (Mar 25, 2008)

As for shipping them i just received some apple snails they came just fine. 2 inches of water in a bag with some plant clippings and some filter media chunks. There was a heat pack taped to the inside of the box , but i don't think it's necessary unless you are shipping them from or to a cold place. There were 3 large apple snails in the package. They are healthy and very happy.


----------



## Cocobid (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Brigs I love them. Have 2 clutches as we speak. Beautiful purples. Hopefully it is the cross I have been waiting for! So is it ok it ship ramshorn's, I know the permit needs on Brigs is over as of 1-1-09.


----------



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2006)

Ramshorns are not restricted. You can ship them anywhere in the USA just fine with the exception of the Columbian ramshorns (_Marisa cornuarietis_). Yes, you're correct that the permits are no longer needed. I've seen the blue ramshorns sold at 6 for $3.00 from a friend in PA but the price is up to you. Just play around with supply and demand.


----------



## Cocobid (Feb 25, 2007)

Lupin Thank You that is good to know. I think I will let them grow out till they blue up. Spring approaching better shipping weather. Mine just get the size of a quarter. I have heard of the giant ones never seen one in person. Could see how they could do a lot of damage environmentally in the right setting.


----------



## theemon (May 22, 2008)

I Think It Would Be Cute In The Wild(not That I Would) . Theres A Lake I Goto That Is Poluted With Big Apple Snails, I Can Imagine Them Blue.


----------



## theemon (May 22, 2008)

Btw How Long It Take From Birth To Color Size


----------



## Cocobid (Feb 25, 2007)

Well that depends on how much I feed. The waste from snails can cause havoc on a tanks load. So what I do when I have a lot of babies is feed a few times a day and do 50% water change daily. That seems to help. I feed a homemade gel food. Oh a couple of months to maturity from lets say the size of a pea that they are now. It's amazing one day they are just huge.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

The best way I have received 100% live arrival on snails is a moist paper towel inside of a plastic bag, or breather bag. I have received many different types of Nerites this way. Nice looking color on those. I had one that was cherry red, but a spixi killed it.


----------



## zoologist101 (Oct 4, 2008)

I would love/kill for some of your blue snails..! But I am in frozen Britain. Would you be prepared to ship to the U.K. (in the summer) if you have any left? There was a picture of a blue ramshorn snail on a web site I can no longer find, but I have lusted after one of these snails for years (two of 'em would overtake my lust for Johnny Depp..!)


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

zoologist101 said:


> (two of 'em would overtake my lust for Johnny Depp..!)


Poor Johnny, bumped by a couple snails!


----------



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2006)

theemon said:


> I Think It Would Be Cute In The Wild(not That I Would) . Theres A Lake I Goto That Is Poluted With Big Apple Snails, I Can Imagine Them Blue.


But there is indeed a blue apple snail. _Pomacea diffusa_ is available in several color variations. I have a few blue ones here along with 13 other colors.


----------



## Cocobid (Feb 25, 2007)

Bet that blue is stunning. How bid do they get? 
I need some impute here. If I order some heat packs, looking over on Aquabid how they keep advertising as "fresh" how long do the HP's stay viable for use. 
I have this RAOK tank at my 88yr friends home and her son does the week to week water changes (salt Person) well she has Brigs in there. Yesterday he was over and stated that there was no less than 150+ Baby Golden Brigs. I am going to try to get as many out as I can, what I will do with them I have no idea. 
I do not have a ability to grow them out. My tanks are spoken for. When I first started raising Brigs I was amazed at how resilient the babies are they just motor around like the adults. So cute. 

So today I would like to order some breather bags and heat packs.I have no idea how to charge for shipping. I have received a lot of snails over the years, will insulate and pack well. Looks like I need to find homes for these little Golden's guys soon. I just talked to the son and I am going over there around 1:00 to see just how many we are dealing with. 

Lupin do you have any Pics


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Get the 72 hr heat packs, I think that has the most time. I just received some shrimp through frigid weather, the seller included two heat packs. Only 1 death out of 19.


----------



## Cocobid (Feb 25, 2007)

Did seller line box with Styrofoam? 
Oh Shrimp~~~ What kind of Shrimp? A friend here in the DFW APC club gave me some cherry reds and clear. I am on my second group of babies. They reproduce so quickly and well. By the looks of of things in there more on the way. You almost have to stare-stop breathing!!!! and all of the sudden you realize you are seeing babies just everywhere. I never realized the magic of shrimp just fascinating. Could spend hours if I had the time watching them fly around the tank. They like moss seems that is where they babies mature. Once again learning shrimp.


----------



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2006)

Cocobid said:


> Lupin do you have any Pics


I didn't want to hijack your thread.:icon_eek:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp-other-invertebrates/81784-pomacea-diffusa-pics.html


----------



## Cocobid (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG I must have 50-60 baby Yellow Baby Brigs from the tank, (my 88yr old ROAK) it has at least that many left. To make matters interesting while doing water changes an egg sack that I had floating in the invert tank started hatching before my eyes. I have moved them to a breeder net in another tank. I am truly out of room. Do you'all think that if I listed some for sale cheap no heat packs or breather bags for shipment to the south only that I could get rid of them. 
I want them to go to good homes. They are about the size of a small pea. They have a chocolate center/gold shell. Very defined.


----------



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2006)

I'd crush or freeze any more incoming egg clutches. Gold is a dominant gene.lol


----------



## Cocobid (Feb 25, 2007)

Back to the Blue's have separated the blues and feeding a little more heavily, we have probably 6-7 that are approaching maturity. Amazingly on day they just start showing the blue, i think some have a more dominate gene than others. But there should be some pretty ones. It looks like there are 2 in there with a red foot. I would think by March we should have a nice collection of these.
Our PH out of the tap is 8.0+.

waterfaller1 What size box did the shipper use and did they compartmentalize the box so the HP was not touching the shrimp bag. How did they pack? I am trying to gather as much info ASAP!!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

They used the small square priority box. Tape the heat pack to the inside lid of a styrofoam insert you cut to fit, put newspaper{or shredded newspaper} or packing peanuts between the bag and styrofoam. Do not make it 100% airtight or the heat pack can quit, it needs oxygen to work.


----------



## Cocobid (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank You Carole, this is a learning curve. We have a ton of Styrofoam insulation scraps right now. We have added on to the house and that is one type we used, will foam board. Really better. We have both. I use Styrofoam down on one of the Greenhouses as a 4 ft insulation barrier. The shiny side inside the white facing out. Store it from year to year, fantastic. Go look in my pics at the link by Signature.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

LOL, at first all I saw was the one page with the wild looking goldfish. What are they, lionheads? Very neat, it does not even look like a fish in the pics of him in your hand. Then I found my way to your album. Very nice, I am jealous of your greenhouse and outdoor plants. My yard needs so much work I don't know where to start.:icon_sad: I have begun collecting succulents. I have always wanted to keep bonsai, but I stink at it. What is the tree with the hanging trumpets? I believe the woman at the end of my street on the lake has something similar, but not as grand as yours.
You might enjoy this thread...
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lounge/66308-flower.html

Is that a Citron in your pics?


----------



## Cocobid (Feb 25, 2007)

Carole How Beautiful Yes, that is a Citron, she is 25yrs old. I've had her since she was a baby...spoied brat.

If I lived in Florida I would have...well I'd be really broke. All the thing I could grow outside all year long. I have over 100+ plumerias and a GH dedicated to them. Just gorgeous. 

I am trying to get a pic up tonight of some of the maturing blue ramshorns.


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

I'd be interested in some of your blue ramshorn snails  Weather shouldn't be an issue from TX to CA either.


----------



## Cocobid (Feb 25, 2007)

As of yet they are not for sale. I'm working on getting a really good blue color. The latest clutch of babies that are about pea sized is a really good color.


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

If you decide to sell them, let me know ^^)b


----------



## Cocobid (Feb 25, 2007)

Project Blue!!!!
Been a while since I updated this. Well things are going really well, getting many many more blues. I should have in the fall quite a few to sell off. In the beginning it was an anomaly, now it is quite common to see a blue aquarium bottom. 

I do not have any for sale now!!!!!
I'll post here first and let everyone know when I list them for sale. Also in the fall we will have some green shrimp, cherries and possibly some CRS. I love inverts........
Thank You Karen


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Sounds good!

Personally I learned that one can safely dye ramshorn snails with blue food coloring with no adverse effects, yet thats about all I have in terms of blue snails.

So please let me know when you have a dozen you can spare!

-Andrew


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Cocobid said:


> Project Blue!!!!
> Been a while since I updated this. Well things are going really well, getting many many more blues. I should have in the fall quite a few to sell off. In the beginning it was an anomaly, now it is quite common to see a blue aquarium bottom.
> 
> I do not have any for sale now!!!!!
> ...


I had Blue and plenty of Red Ramshorn. They started out true colors of Blue and Red when they are young. After they reach the max adult size they almost lost their natural color. Most of them in pale orange with whitish spots. I wonder if this has to do with their diet. 

I feed them lettuce only.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## jsparklin27 (Feb 4, 2011)

cocobid could I buy some blue ramshorns and how much


----------



## Finalplay10 (Jun 29, 2010)

I actually lost all of my blues and most of my reds from some unknown thing. Sucks because they really are beautiful snails.


----------



## StillLearning (Dec 29, 2009)

You can buy them here.

BLUE Ramshorn Snails

I just bought plants there and I was amazed at how they ship and the quality of the plants.. I would go back there in a heart beat.


----------



## jsparklin27 (Feb 4, 2011)

thank you


----------



## j0onahra3 (Mar 3, 2011)

StillLearning said:


> You can buy them here.
> 
> BLUE Ramshorn Snails
> 
> I just bought plants there and I was amazed at how they ship and the quality of the plants.. I would go back there in a heart beat.


Well, I bought some blues from there.
A majority of them came as browns.. 
I only got one really nice blue.
So... I'm not sure if anybody would want to buy from them.. : /


----------



## MassiveDynamic17 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey Cocobid, are you still selling Blue Ramshorn Snails? Thanks!



-Charles


----------

